# Getting rid of baby platies and guppies



## JAREDS (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, i was wondering wherer all of you think i could rid of guppies and platies fry. i know especially guppy fry are not in high demand however what could i do with them


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

A lot of times your local Pet Store will buy them and give you store credit. So you could save up for a new fish, or supplies.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop getting females!


----------

